# Mononucleosis



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 16, 2008)

Can Mono cause death? I mean, can it alone kill you? Not a spleen rupture...


----------



## Eevee (Jul 16, 2008)

"Fatalities from mononucleosis are near impossible in developed nations." -- wiki


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh, ok. Thanks! ^^


----------

